# Bitte ins RICHTIGE Unterforum Posten (Das geht so nicht..!)



## zeja (22. April 2008)

Ich habe eine verdammt große Bitte: Achtet darauf ins richtige Unterforum zu posten!

Es kann nicht sein, dass die Moderatoren des Java-Forums einen Großteil ihrer Zeit darauf verwenden Threads ins richtige Forum zu verschieben. Außerdem ist die Seite des Java-Forums einfach nicht mehr schön, wenn sie nur noch aus Verweisen von verschobenen Themen besteht.

Daher meine Frage: Ist es Faulheit oder ist es Unwissen?

Denn wenn ihr eine Frage habt, solltet ihr euch doch zumindest über den Themenbereich im Klaren sein. Somit sollte es dann doch eigentlich kein Problem sein das richtige Unterforum zu finden oder?

Also bemüht euch Bitte!


----------



## philippo (9. August 2008)

Nur ein Vorschlag (bitte nicht als persönliche Kritik verstehen): schließt doch einfach das "Oberforum" und erlaubt nur noch Threads in den Unterforen.


----------



## Jelena01 (5. Februar 2009)

Beim Lesen der Threads verschwendet man sehr viel Zeit um am Ende festzustellen, dass die besprochenen Probleme sich auf Applikationen beziehen und für Applets nicht gelten oder umgekehrt.

ein eigenes Thema Java Applet, und da gibt es sicher viele Fragen, könnte hilfreich sein.

Mal so ein Gedanke, Danke


----------



## zerix (5. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, dass du mit Thema Unterforum meinst. 

Applets zählen zu Swing/AWT. Da gibts es kaum was, was Applets von normalen Applikationen unterscheidet.


MFG

Sascha


----------



## HarryXVI (17. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht würde sich auch ein Unterforum zu eclipse als Entwicklungsumgebung anbieten. Eine GUI-Entwicklung funktioniert dort zwar mit SWT (Unterforum vorhanden), aber allgemeine Fragen zu Konzepten/Möglichkeiten in eclipse passen da nicht rein.


----------

